# I should kick myself in the pants.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I had this old burl laying around for a long time. I think it's pine? Not really sure, I know its really dry, because the outer part is brittle and falling apart. So I decided to mill it with chainsaw into cookies to see if it was stable. And yes it's quite hard inside, cool ill cut it up. After cutting one side flat I set up my timber jig to chainsaw and made my first cookie. No problem. 
Then looking where I cut I'm thinking why doesn't the grain look cool...... Thinking dog gone it I was cutting it wrong, I was cutting end grain and not the flat grain. Son of a beach. Not sure what I can do now, so I guess I'll just keep cutting end grain cookies. 





























Is it that bad. Lol. 
It's my first time cutting a burl. 
Don't beat me up to bad.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Figuring I had already messed up. I just cut cookies. If I had a lathe I would have turned it. Oh well. 









Here's what I got. 
Probably going to be small tables, or one big table top.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well r they stable?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea there stable. But still makes me feel stupid. Common sense would know that. Dah.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nobody else here to tell me what I've done wrong or a solution? Or even a laugh


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Measure twice cut once...... sorry got nothing else for ya 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wish it was a measuring thing.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Still looks good tho :yes:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, They might be able to be used for something, but they don't grain like a normal burl.
If you cut them the other direction, they wouldn't be as uniform as they are.
Stare at em for a few days, and an idea will come to you...you know it will.
They look up to 20" across. I'm seeing chair seats. 6 chairs, w/ bent willow backs, rough side rear facing..

(I get my oak, 5 ft across, hollow section tomorrow, if my friend shows up with a trailer...and we can move it.)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Still looks good tho :yes:


Thanks couger. Not sure why I didn't see any resemblance of a swirl grain to it though. I thought it would be like that no matter how it was cut. Hmmmm


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Well, They might be able to be used for something, but they don't grain like a normal burl.
> If you cut them the other direction, they wouldn't be as uniform as they are.
> Stare at em for a few days, and an idea will come to you...you know it will.
> They look up to 20" across. I'm seeing chair seats. 6 chairs, w/ bent willow backs, rough side rear facing..
> ...


Yea that's about how big. Yes I'll figure something out. 
Let me know if you need a hand with that.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks. It's sitting off of Cuba and Rt 14,,, just calling for me.
My friend has a snow mobile trailer and is due to call in the a.m. .... we'll see if he comes through.

Likewise on those. A curved back would be neet.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Figuring I had already messed up. I just cut cookies. If I had a lathe I would have turned it. Oh well.
> 
> Here's what I got.
> Probably going to be small tables, or one big table top.


Just get a Gallon of Milk and Enjoy Them Baaahaa

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> Just get a Gallon of Milk and Enjoy Them Baaahaa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Is this good enough. Lol


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Is this good enough. Lol


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

